

Etsy’s Culture Of Continuous Experimentation and A/B Testing - nancyhua
http://apptimize.com/blog/2014/01/etsy-continuous-innovation-ab-testing/

======
danso
If you are in New York, you should subscribe for the Etsy Code as Craft
speaker series, and not just because they always have free beer
[http://codeascraft.com/etsy-speaker-series/](http://codeascraft.com/etsy-
speaker-series/)

Dan McKinley's talk on continuous experimentation of design is a must-watch
[http://mcfunley.com/design-for-continuous-
experimentation](http://mcfunley.com/design-for-continuous-experimentation)

The last one I went to was a sparsely attended talk on using multiple CDN
providers...sparse only because of the specific and technical nature of the
talk, but it epitomized the scale and methodology of Etsy's testing
operation...most non-massive techs are probably satisfied with moving to a
reliable CDN...Etsy seemingly puts as much effort in testing CDN performance
as smaller firms would in overall A/B testing. But I still found it to have
some valuable insights for us small-operators, such as where the humans are
involved in the monitoring process (given the investment they've made in
automated systems)

[http://velocityconf.com/velocityeu2013/public/schedule/detai...](http://velocityconf.com/velocityeu2013/public/schedule/detail/31536)

~~~
DevKoala
Thank you for these resources.

